# Homemade mod podge for covering dress form



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a dreadful looking dress form- wanting to cover her with fabric to be more presentable to display hand knit items. Has anyone done this or have a link? I found a recipe for homemade mod podge, thinking to try that. 
Ideas?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hmmm, I don't know about a home made modge podge, I would imagine white glue thinned.

What about some knit tube ribbing slipped over your dress form, tied off at the bottom & at the neck? The good quality ribbing, that is about 23" wide, not the wider, flimsy stuff.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://pandiolalane.blogspot.com/2011/07/diy-dress-form.html

http://genevievegail.blogspot.com/2011/02/before-after-dress-form.html

no link...just picture....http://pinterest.com/pin/49047083412673543/


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I realize this is an old post but...I used liquid starch to cover an old styrofoam head with brown paper. It works great for paper mache projects too. I've done several pinatas that way.


----------

